# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Ctos. del Mundo de Pesca Juveniles - Agua Dulce 2012

## F. Lázaro

Los equipos españoles que han disputado en Eslovenia los XVIII Ctos. del Mundo de Pesca Juveniles de la modalidad de agua dulce saldaron sus actuaciones de forma discreta, destacando únicamente la selección sub-23 que se posicionó en el cuarto lugar de una clasificación general a 4 puntos de la medalla de bronce.

*Sub-14*



En cuanto a la general individual Sub-14, ha quedado así:



*Sub-18*



No pongo la imagen de la general individual Sub-18 ya que hay descuadres grandes en la foto, así que pongo los datos de los españoles:

*8.- Javier Anton Tejada / ESP / 8.0 / 2-6 / 10.387 / 6.908 / 247
14.- Luis Tamarit Isabel / ESP / 10.0 / 2-8 / 10.744 / 5.760 / 419
44.- Alberto Miranda Sanchez / ESP / 25.0 / 10-15 / 5.371 / 3.357 / 223
48. Jordi San Marti Bollo / ESP / 29.0 / 15-14 / 4.747 / 2.411 / 171*

*Sub-23*

Por poquito no hemos cogido metal. Lástima de esos 16 puntos de penalización, son demasiados puntos  :Frown: 



En cuanto a la individual:



Y esto es todo.

Fuente: Federación Española de Pesca y Casting.

----------

